# BC Rich 8 String Bich (not mine)



## MythicSquirrel (Sep 20, 2012)

Just saw this in my news feed, I think it's actually pretty sexy.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 20, 2012)

Butter headstock.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm not a big B.C. Rich fan, but that finish looks pretty nice. I agree that it would look better with a more fitting headstock. Do you know who's build it is?


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Sep 20, 2012)

AnarchyDivine88 said:


> I'm not a big B.C. Rich fan, but that finish looks pretty nice. I agree that it would look better with a more fitting headstock. Do you know who's build it is?



Just found it on the BC Rich Faceboob page, can only assume it's a custom shop piece. Here's the folder: What do you think? | Facebook


----------



## Valennic (Sep 21, 2012)

That headstock just screams "I want my strings to touch each other fiercely"


----------



## chromaticdeath (Sep 21, 2012)

Yeah i think a headstock like the Warlock would of suited alot better


----------



## xCaptainx (Sep 21, 2012)

Hopefully this goes into production. I really want it. It was posted on the b.c rich facebook page. Hhmmm I should start making some enquiries haha.


----------



## Valennic (Sep 21, 2012)

chromaticdeath said:


> Yeah i think a headstock like the Warlock would of suited alot better
> 
> *ballsack holder*



This headstock belongs on nothing.

Ever. 

It also looks like it's designed to hold balls. Male balls. 
/thatslikemyopinionman


----------



## frogunrua (Sep 21, 2012)

Am I the only one that only sees 7 holes where the bridge goes?


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 21, 2012)

frogunrua said:


> Am I the only one that only sees 7 holes where the bridge goes?



Picky, picky! There is no "law" that says the number of tuning legs much equal the number of ferrules. They'll just run two strings through the same hole. It's the way of the future, man!


----------



## xCaptainx (Sep 21, 2012)

wrong body image


----------



## Cremated (Sep 21, 2012)

That thing is hideous.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Sep 21, 2012)

xCaptainx said:


> wrong body image



That one wasn't even up when I made the thread, didn't notice the seven ferrules either.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Sep 21, 2012)

Those stripes look like the painter got bored before finishing them off.

Yuck.


----------



## Semichastny (Sep 21, 2012)

WTF is with that headstock? That seems way to narrow for the strings that would be going on the low end.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Sep 21, 2012)

^i like everything about the body (now that we see it actually does have 8 ferrules  ) but yeah that headstock....seems like some of the strings might come close to touching other tuning pegs. and the headstock should be more pointy to better match the body. and the nut should be made from the tusks of mammoths that were killed by kerry king's bare hands.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Sep 21, 2012)

Am I the only one here who thinks BC Rich guitars look and sound terrible?


----------



## Metal_Webb (Sep 21, 2012)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> Am I the only one here who thinks BC Rich guitars look and sound terrible?



To each their own. I happen to quite like the shapes, the Mockingbird being extremely comfortable and sexy IMO. I don't mind the Bich, just the bodies really need matching to the right headstocks to work correctly.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Sep 21, 2012)

They should release a Robert Contai model even though it would be odd for a guitar known for death metal and 80's glam would release a jazz sig.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Sep 21, 2012)

Better late than never BC RICH...finally joined the 8-string party.

Not a fan of BC Rich by any means. For me they've always been a little "cheaper" and more about the look as opposed to versatility and shred-ability. Still, there are some good bands using BC Rich nowadays (Slayer, Black Veil Brides, Fractured Fairytales, etc.) lol.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 21, 2012)

...


----------



## Knyas (Sep 21, 2012)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> Am I the only one here who thinks BC Rich guitars look and sound terrible?



Of course you're the only one, you're literally the first person ever to dislike B.C. Rich.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 21, 2012)

They all sound horrible? The few I've played sounded pretty good, the aesthetics just weren't my thing.


----------



## skeels (Sep 21, 2012)

Not sure if want to play or break ....

Or go have sandwich ...











Mmmmm.... sandwich ....


----------



## frogunrua (Sep 21, 2012)

And now I'm just wondering why the 7 and 8 strings have to have the same junky finish.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 21, 2012)

^


----------



## zappatton2 (Sep 21, 2012)

I am a BCR fanatic, I love everything about them, especially the off-the-wall shapes. Okay, maybe I don't like some of the customer service I've gotten in the past on some of my customs. BUT, I'm not quite on board with this one. Though I do think that headstock does suit the Bich (as it has been the standard since the early 80's), I agree that it seems a bit too narrow in this case (maybe a neck-dive counter?). And I really don't like that paintjob. But to each their own, I'm sure someone will like it. Hopefully they go at least 27 inch scale this time. But if I was going for a custom Bich like this, I'd go to Neal Moser myself.


----------



## shawnperolis (Sep 21, 2012)

This is seriously ugly as hell. Ew.


----------



## Cremated (Sep 21, 2012)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> Am I the only one here who thinks BC Rich guitars look and sound terrible?



When I first started playing guitar I loved BC Rich's aesthetics. I got an NJ series Warlock as my first electric back in like 2003. I didn't really like anything about the guitar, and the pickups and pickup rings were falling off the guitar within a couple months. I got a seven string LTD as my next guitar a year later. It was actually a cheaper priced guitar, but played so much better.

The LTD has held up over the years and still plays decent for what it is. I sold the Warlock about a year ago, but after playing for years and establishing what I like and don't like about guitars, I have to say that it's a terrible guitar. Every BC Rich I've played I've hated. Though to be fair, I've never played a made in USA one. Their imports are definitely lower quality than most Ibanez, Dean, LTD, Schecter, etc IMO. I'm also not a fan of the aesthetics, but I like the look of the mockingbird.


----------



## zappatton2 (Sep 21, 2012)

I own a custom shop Beast, and used to own a CS Eagle, and while the shapes are not for everyone, the quality is amazing (though the Eagle did require a finish repair). I can't vouch for the modern import line, but I have heard that the QC has improved by leaps and bounds within the past decade.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 21, 2012)

My buddy has a neckthru warlock that plays pretty nicely actually. The wiring seems like it's starting to go which is annoying but it's not like it's something that can't be fixed with a little solder and possibly new pots/switches.


----------



## Jakke (Sep 21, 2012)

I like

The world needs more green guitars


----------



## no_dice (Sep 21, 2012)

Valennic said:


> This headstock belongs on nothing.
> 
> Ever.
> 
> ...



Haha, thanks a lot. Now that image will be stuck in my head forever when I see a Warlock headstock.


----------



## Valennic (Sep 21, 2012)

no_dice said:


> Haha, thanks a lot. Now that image will be stuck in my head forever when I see a Warlock headstock.





Always happy to help people associate Warlocks with testicles.


----------



## Churchie777 (Sep 21, 2012)

So tacky looking lol

Buying a BC Rich is like pissing into the wind.....


----------



## grifff (Sep 21, 2012)

Valennic said:


> This headstock belongs on nothing.
> 
> Ever.
> 
> ...



I can't unsee that now...


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Sep 21, 2012)

The only good thing about that upper neck section? That nicely cut nut....


----------



## thatguy87 (Sep 23, 2012)

ew. But I suppose that's to be expected from BC Bich.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Sep 23, 2012)

I love this shape, and I love the idea of this shape for an 8... but I don't think they really pulled it off. That headstock does not look like it would function properly at all.

My first electric guitar was a neck-through Hondo Bich copy. Complete weirdness. It was a great guitar to learn on and I have always regretted trading it. I must own another Bich some day - although I'd like this one to be the real deal.

FWIW, a friend had a USA Warlock many, many years ago and it remains one of the most resonant and best feeling guitars I have ever played.


----------



## jephjacques (Sep 23, 2012)

that headstock...that finish...


----------



## 7stringDemon (Sep 23, 2012)

Valennic said:


> Always happy to help people associate Warlocks with testicles.


 
For your next trick, try associating them with playability


----------



## Empryrean (Sep 24, 2012)

Just cause it has 8 strings doesn't mean that it'll automatically be lovable. The artist who painted that sucks ass


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Sep 24, 2012)

Empryrean said:


> Just cause it has 8 strings doesn't mean that it'll automatically be lovable. The artist who painted that sucks ass


I'd give him the benefit of the doubt and say it's the picture quality.


----------



## hairychris (Sep 24, 2012)

Straight string pull over the nut ftw.

Oh wait.


----------



## AmbienT (Sep 26, 2012)

I purchased a BC Rich Warlock Metal Web because it played nicer then practically everything else in the shop at the time and it's been my main guitar for years even when put against Ibanez's and such 

There isn't a whole lot of BCR's i enjoy but this one is a definite exception


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Sep 27, 2012)

frogunrua said:


> And now I'm just wondering why the 7 and 8 strings have to have the same junky finish.



Because they are both USA customs probably made for the same person. Interesting there is no "Made in USA" on the face of the headstock, but that could be customer request as well.




hairychris said:


> Straight string pull over the nut ftw.
> 
> Oh wait.



Is it really that important though? I must say, owning both straight string pull guitars (Telecasters) and 3 a side headstock Gibsons, I have found no benefit to straight string pull. The tension and sustain on the Gibson's I own and have owned have been just as good to better than any straight string pull guitar i've ever had.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Sep 27, 2012)

Straight string pull is more about tuning stability as a consequence of how much friction there is at the nut. The straighter the string pull, the less friction and smaller likelihood of the string not returning perfectly to pitch after playing a bend.

If your nut is cut right and kept lubricated, it is less of an issue.


----------



## frogunrua (Sep 27, 2012)

I'll never really understand why someone would order 2 customs in the exact same finish.


----------



## MitchellJBurgess (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm looking forward to see it when it's finished,

Not because I think it's nice, but because I'm curious how they'll manage that head stock, when they'll figure out the headstock is actually hideous and just to fact the it'll probably look like a mess.
But who knows?
Maybe they might surprise us.
...
Though with that headstock I heavily doubt it.


----------



## MitchellJBurgess (Sep 27, 2012)

frogunrua said:


> I'll never really understand why someone would order 2 customs in the exact same finish.



Maybe they just really like the finish! =)


----------



## ViolaceousVerdance (Oct 2, 2012)

I have always liked the Bich body shape. I can't say I'm a fan of that neon stripe poo, but I'd otherwise really like to have a Bich 8 string with a smart headstock. 

In after all the haters?


----------



## xCaptainx (Oct 2, 2012)

frogunrua said:


> I'll never really understand why someone would order 2 customs in the exact same finish.



custom shop models use the R logo. This doesn't, I'd dare say this looks like a production prototype.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 2, 2012)

I, for one, love the body.

...Headstock sucks, though. 

Wish they could have did something with their Assassin headstock.


----------

